

Looking for Dev to Teach Programming in LA - DevCamp

Have a group of folks interested in learning to code (bootcamp style). Anyone interested in teaching them for 3 months?
======
Jsarokin
Shoot me a message on twitter, I may know some people who can help out.

\- J

~~~
DevCamp
Thanks! Sent you a note. Anyone else have suggestions?

